# Dewalt XRP versus Non XRP



## djonesax (Mar 3, 2008)

I have been wanting a cordless impact. I have all cordless dewalt 18v XRP's right now so I was thinking I should keep them all the same. Lowe's has an impact and drill with two batteries and a charger for 169.99 but its the regular 18v version and not the XRP. I know the XRP batteries are better but I wonder if the tool itself is any different?

David


----------



## jraksdhs (Oct 19, 2008)

*they are*

They are different. Most of my cordless tools are the XRP series. Much more stout tool. I know one difference is the chucks. The XRP's use all metal keyless chucks and the non xrp uses a lesser plastic variety. 

jraks


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Thinking about it......

I have two XRP drills with the big heavy batteries.

I have another drill a non (929) XRP. I have been mixing the batteries for at least 4 years. The chargers are all the same model number. The XRP drill is a 987.

I wouldn't worry about it. These chargers are designed to adapt to most of the DeWalt line of batteries.

In short, if the model number of your current battery chargers match the number of the one you are considering there is no problem. If they are different, ask DeWalt, "Can I put the batteries from {new model number} in {old model number} battery charger?"


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Based on the experience of my customers, if you use your equipment hard, the XRP is worth the extra money.


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

If I remember correctly. The xrp has metal internal gears, where the non xrp has plastic gears.


----------



## mwhals (Apr 13, 2010)

The XRP has a better battery than the lower models. It is worth the extra costs in my opinion.


----------

